
Immigration Agents Discover New Freedom to Deport Under Trump - snowmaker
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/25/us/ice-immigrant-deportations-trump.html
======
nolepointer
So they're doing their jobs?

~~~
ng12
Shh, no breaking the narrative.

------
yazbo_mcclure
So now they are NOT focusing on criminals ? Send f'ed up to me. They should
have been focusing on the criminals and leaving the rest alone anyway

~~~
mordant
_Illegal_ immigrants are criminals by definition.

~~~
grzm
True. One aspect of the larger discussion has been about illegal immigrants
committing crimes beyond their illegal status. That's perhaps a distinction
that you don't find compelling, which is of course your prerogative. It can be
helpful in the discussion to acknowledge whether that's the case.

~~~
masonic
Please describe how someone in the US illegally can survive without committing
other crimes (if they can't work legally and they can't obtain welfare
legally, how do they support themselves entirely within the law?)

~~~
grzm
Please grant a bit of charity in extending _beyond their illegal status_ to
include working for businesses who are willing to (illegally) hire
undocumented workers and other similar cases where documentation is the only
hold up.

I'm aware that one of the reasons some people are for increasing enforcement
and deportation of illegal immigrants is that they're perceived as a drain on
society by consuming public services and jobs. I also know that there are many
illegal immigrants who pay use taxes and otherwise contribute positively to
their community.

Please also note that I'm not arguing against 'mordant's position. I'm trying
to understand more fully what that position is and encourage actual discussion
and understanding (even if there isn't agreement). If that's not something
that interests you, that's perfectly fine.

